# The cam sensor



## محمود محسن حسين (15 يناير 2012)

ما هي وظيفه حساس الكامه


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم 
ان وظيفة حساس الكامة هو ارسال اشارة الى ecu لغرص تنظيم وفت الاشعال 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمود محسن حسين (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا علي اهتمامك ولكني اعلم تلك الوظيفه المختصره اما الغرض من سؤالي هو شرح وظيفه حساس 
الكامه باستفاضه فهل يمكنك ذلك وشكرا


----------



## saleh fataftah (15 يناير 2012)

وظيفه سنسور الكام شافت هي معرفه السلندر في اي شوط وهل في tdc
عشان يعني اشاره الي الecu باعطاء اشاره بالبدء بالحقن ازا كان في النقطه الميته العليا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 يناير 2012)

:-حساس موقع عمود الكامات camshaft position sensor
ويوجد على احدى نهايات الكام شفت ويتصل معه بطريقة مغناطيسية او ضوئية 
وعن طريق قرص مسنن او ذو فتحات معد لهذا الغرض وتتولد به اشارة كهربائية
متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل ويستخدمها في تصحيح زوايا القدح للشرارة 
وللبخاخات 

مجسات السيارات
Sensors

وظيفة المجسات : 
-تقوم المجسات الالكترونية بدور جمع المعلومات من النظام ،ويغذي كل مجس وحدة التحكم الالكترونية في السيارة (E.C.U) بالمعلومات .
-- ويُطلق عليها ( Transducers) عندما تعطي خرجا على صورة اشارة كهربية يتناسب مع الكمية الفيزيائية المُقاسة ، فتحول الفعل الفيزيائي الي اشارة كهربية رقمية (Digital) او الي اشارةكهرومغناطيسية مناظرة ( Analogue).

-ويمكن تقسيم المجسات عموما الي نوعين :
-مجسات فعالة أو مولدة تيارذاتيا (Active or self- generating)
-مجسات سلبية أو مجسات تضبيط او تعديل (Passive or Modulating) 

- المجسات السلبية ((Passive or Modulating
تحتاج الي مصدر طاقةخارجي لادارته ويعمل المجس فقط كمفتاح تحكم للطاقة .ويكون للمجسات التي تعمل في السيارات عموما دقة تتراوح بين (%(2%-5وعمر خدمة متوسط 
وأحد طرق تحقيق اشارة دقيقة هو استعمال مجس ذكي (intelligent or smart )وهو نوع يتضمن ميكروكمبيوتر لتصحيح أخطاءالنظام ويسمي هذا النوع "مجس ناعم" "Soft sensor".
-وتستخدم المجسات في السيارات لقياس أشياء مختلفةتشمل : 
-الضغط : Pressure
-الموضع – Position
-التدفق – Flow
-الحرارة – Temperature 
اخي الكريم ارجو أن اكون قد وصلت لك الفكرة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمود محسن حسين (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي طارق واخي صلاح فلتسمحو لي ان اوصل وجهه نظري في هذا الموضوع وان تعدلو علي ما هو خطا...... ان في اعتقادي ان حساس الكامه هو فعلا المسئول عن توقيت الحقن اما توقيت الشراره فالمسئول عنها هو حساس الكرنك الذي ياخد قرائته عن طريق اشاره ضوئيه من دايود ضوئي من الحدافه وبذلك يكون اكتمل طرفي الاشعال ارجو الايضاح وشكرا لكم


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (18 يناير 2012)

اخي محمود السلام عليكم 
*
حساس موقع عمود المرفق (الكرنك) crankshaft position sensor 
ويوجد قريب من احدى نهايات الكرنك او في الوسط ويتصل بطريقة مغناطيسية 
او ضوئية مع قرص ذو فتحات او اسنان معد لهذا الغرض ويتولد به اشارة كهربائية
متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل يستخدمها في حساب زوايا القدح للشرارة 
والبخاخات وحساب دورات المحرك


----------



## sayed .khersto (18 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة جميعا
مع العلم انا احد تلامذة هذا الملتقى الجميل واريد ان اشارك 
ان حساس الكرنك وحساس الكامة يعتبر مدخلات بالنسبة الى العقل ال


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 يناير 2012)

اكيد اخي (sayed) انها من المدخلات


----------



## sayed .khersto (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
بعد اذنكم جميعا اريدان اوضح ما تعلمتة من وجهة نظرى واريد ايضا التصحيح ايضا من الاخوة الكرام 
الكرنك والكامة مرتبطين ببعض عن طريق التقسية 
وحساس الكامة ينقل بيانات الغرفة التى تعمل بيه الصبابات من غلق وفتح فبالتاى يحدد مكان الغرفة المراد بيها احداث الاشتعال بيها فيحدد رقم الرشاش وميعاد فتحة وايضا رقم البوجية اما ميعاد احداث الشرارة فحساس الكرنك هوة المسئول عنة بالتقديم او التاخير بالنسبة للنقطة الميتة للبستم فى حالات الاسراع والابطاء اى فى حالة الاسراع يقوم بتقديم احداث الشرارة عن النقطة الميتة لملاحقة سرعة الكرنك 
واللة اعلم واريد التصحيح


----------



## malak200029 (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكتة لدى الاجابة الشافية لوسألتم انفسكم ماهى العوامل التى يتوقف عليها ميعاد الشرارة لعلمتم ماهى وظيفة حساس عمود المرفق


----------



## malak200029 (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اسمحوا لى بألمشركة البسيطة اولا ارجو من الجميع ان يربط ما تعلمة سابقا بالعلم الحديث واقصد ان مثلث الاشتعال ثلاثة (الهواء-الوقود-الشرارة)اولا الهواء كان مشكلة فى حساب كمية الهواء التى تمر خلال المغذى وذلك لاختلاف الحسابات والمساحات التى يمر منها الهواءفاستطاع العلماء حساب كمية الهواء من حيث الحجم والكتلة من خلال الحساسات الاتية(1-حساس تدفق الهواء-2-حساس درجة حرارة الهواء-3-حساس قياس الخلخلة فى مجمع السحب-4-حساس وضع صمام الخانق)ثانيا الشرارةحيث مرت الشرارة بمراحل تطورمن الاشتعال بالملف والبطارية الى مولد هول الى مولد النبطة ثم الى الاشتعال الالكترونى الكامل بنوعية1-باستخدام ملفى اشتعال وشرارتين2-باستخدام ملف اشتعال لكل اسطوانة السؤال ماهى العوامل التى يتوقف عليها ميعاد الشرارة 1-سرعة المحرك وقام بحساب ذلك(حساس عمود المرفق)2-الحمل الواقع على المحرك وقام وقام بحساب ذلك(حساس وضع صمام الخانق)3-نوع الوقود المستخدم وقام وقام بحساب ذلك(حساس الدق) ثالثا الوقود فالذى يتحكم فى ميعاد حقنة وكميتة هى وحدة التحكم الالكترونى من خلال البينات التى تأتى اليها من الحساسات السابق ذكرها مضافا لها حساس درجة حرارة المحرك وحساس عمود الكامات--------حيث ان حساس عمود الكامات يؤكد على مدى توافق عمود الكرنل مع عمود الكامات من خلال وش التقسيمة والتى يتوقف علها ميعاد فتح وغلق صمام الحر وصمام العادم وزمن الفتح وزمن الغلق فتخيل معى لو ان اسنان الكتنة وسعت فماذا يحدث لزمن فتح وغلق الصمامات ومدى توافق ذلك مع زوايا عمود المرفق اسف على انى اخذت من وقتكم الكثير اخوكم سعد ماضى















0


----------



## malak200029 (1 مارس 2014)

الاخ سيد وجة نظرة سليمة ولكن هل تعلم ان عمود الكامات لايعطى الااشارة واحه فى الفه الواحده لوجودتجويف واحد فى الكامه


----------

